# Thinking of entering my Betta



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Is my Betta good enough for a Betta Show? 
His name is Dreamless, His color is grizzle, He's a CT EE. I got him from my friend that got it from a Breeder. This will be my first time doing this.

View attachment 72443


View attachment 72444


View attachment 72445


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The blacketching over him. Where is he from?


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The blacketching over him. Where is he from?


My friend bought him for me on my birthday. She bought him online from a breeder.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Though I love your betta, he wouldn't be the best for a show. His rays are uneven and messy, and I do not know about grizzles but that isn't really sought after. Plus it seems like crowntails have to have 180 degree caudals nowadays, sadly.


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

Someone told me his color was grizzle. I have another crowntail that I can maybe try, he's less of a mess
View attachment 72450


View attachment 72451


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Both of them are pet quality, I'm afraid. 

Anyho, you can't enter bettas in shows that you haven't bred yourself unless you are on a team with the one that bred it.


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

inareverie85 said:


> Both of them are pet quality, I'm afraid.
> 
> Anyho, you can't enter bettas in shows that you haven't bred yourself unless you are on a team with the one that bred it.


never knew that! Well, Im just going to have to find out who bred one of my Betta's :-D


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Also, I thought that there's no class for EE's? (And that they wouldn't win in the other classes, because of the symmetry issue?)

Here's an article that discusses judging standards for CTs, including desired and undesired traits:
*Defining a Good Crowntail*
http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=753


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

As a practicing new breeder (Ashtin Buchanan) I must agree , you cannot and should not enter fish that you yourself did not breed, that wouldnt be fair to the breeders if you were to import a very nice fish and entered it only to try to win, without having done the breeding work.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I think it would be more rewarding if you bred yourself, as you would feel better about it than using another breeder's fish


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't know much about showing but your first boy has really neat coloring.  He's very pretty.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

TheCheese909 said:


> I don't know much about showing but your first boy has really neat coloring.  He's very pretty.


Definitely!


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I think it would be more rewarding if you bred yourself, as you would feel better about it than using another breeder's fish


That is the art of breeding show bettas. Not only breeding quality parents but gettting them to a show in perfect condition. Not as easy as one would think.

one of the reasons dont do CT's.. those rays must be straight and no curling.. not easy.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

...just to make sure everyone understands..."Bred yourself"...means you bred the parents and you are showing their babies. You have to raise the fry to show size, not breed the parents then show the parents. I just realized that the words that we use can be misunderstood .


----------



## Basement Bettas (May 12, 2012)

Coppermoon said:


> ...just to make sure everyone understands..."Bred yourself"...means you bred the parents and you are showing their babies. You have to raise the fry to show size, not breed the parents then show the parents. I just realized that the words that we use can be misunderstood .


You don't have to have bred the parents.. you can buy two fish and show offspring bred from them as long as you spawned the parents and raised the offspring.


----------



## Coppermoon (May 8, 2012)

see what I mean...lol. **that you breed a pair (ie "the parents" )and raise the offspring.** Those offspring are the fish you are allowed to show.


----------

